
Show HN: Playbook - Share your hookups with your bros (at PennApps) - gailees
http://theplaybookapp.com/
======
rozap
Is this a fucking joke? Who needs this? This is not only classless, but from a
purely objective standpoint, who would actually use this thing? With your
target demographic in mind, it seems to me like it will turn into the
greasiest, skeeziest, cesspool on the entire internet in no time.

~~~
gailees
Just broke 100 signups.

~~~
rozap
You may eventually realize that not all publicity is good publicity.

...bro.

------
selectout
I think if you have something that is "Show HN" there should be more to see
than just a landing page. I'd like to see how you built it, what it looks
like, something more than just "enter your email address and we'll notify you
when it's available."

~~~
gailees
we have to wait for the app to be published :/

------
rjvir
This is extremely disrespectful to women. They aren't objects.

~~~
gailees
Guys are already talking to each other about the girls they hookup with -- we
just made the process more digital and secure.

~~~
lazerwalker
Just because people are already doing some sort of negative and disrespectful
thing, that doesn't make it alright to build a tool to actively encourage
people to continue doing it.

~~~
gailees
Are you saying that talking with your closest friends about the girls you've
been with is negative and disrespectful?

~~~
stephencanon
To put it succinctly: a gentleman doesn't kiss and tell.

It's disrespectful of the trust that your partner places in you by engaging in
what is fundamentally a private interaction to share it publicly without their
permission.

------
roflc0ptic
This is satire of how misogynistic geek culture can be, right? Because this
couldn't possibly be serious?

right?

~~~
vitno
I'm dreadfully worried that this is NOT satire.

tisk tisk pennApps...

------
aba_sababa
This is the most disgusting, gratuitous display of misogyny I have ever seen.

~~~
roflc0ptic
Gailees lists his facebook on his profile:
<https://www.facebook.com/davefontenot>

Let me just say, David, that you're a cretin. You're why my female friends
don't want shit to do with geek culture. You're poison in the well.

~~~
eggbrain
Do NOT make this community about persecution -- I see no reason to list his
Facebook profile in this thread other than to harass -- even if he has it
listed in his profile.

------
shokwave
Signed up. I want to see this train wreck first-hand.

------
onlyup
Well.. you got the comments section stirred up with just a landing page and an
idea. Good job.

Ignoring the moral issue of this.. can't this be replicated by making a
private group on Facebook? Your friends are already on Facebook.. and the
girls probably are too!

------
CEWendel
If my girlfriend ever found out I was using this she would literally kill me.

~~~
tomjen3
It that is true, you are in an abusive relationship.

Leave.

~~~
gailees
I think that the US is just really afraid to talk openly about our
relationships with other people.

~~~
lazerwalker
I agree with you completely. The problem is that I don't think the behavior
you're encouraging solves that.

Talking about hookups is almost always about objectification: it's encouraging
people to talk openly about relationships, yes, but relationships between
people and objects of sexual gratification rather than between actual mature
adults.

~~~
tomjen3
I always find it fascinating how the prevailing christian attitudes about sex
have spread so well to the entire population, even as that same population is
less and less christian.

In this case, you are implying that mature adults sex lives should not include
one night stands with people they have no emotional attachment to. Why?

~~~
Nursie
You miss the point, deliberately and repeatedly. This is glorifying the
treating of women as objects, and bragging about having done so.

------
tklovett
How will you monetize this??

~~~
gailees
This one is an app at this point; not a business, but we will be looking at
doing different things. Currently, instead of liking a friend's "play" or
hookup, you can buy them a beer from a local microbrewery to get delivered to
their door!

------
chrisoneil
How secure is this!?

~~~
gailees
As secure as your best friends that you choose to add on the app are. You
choose who has access to your stream of "plays."

------
cordor91
girls are going to love this

~~~
gailees
We are looking into making it gender-neutral, because outside of it being
targeted at guys, we totally think this is something girls would love to use
too!

~~~
agahata
Even with the background picture of the woman?

~~~
gailees
Before we publish to the App Store, we will be finding a more gender-neutral
but still eye-catching background image for the launch page :)

